# Función de transferencia filtro pasa banda (polos y ceros)



## adolcor (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola!
¿Cómo se hace manualmente la gráfica de los polos y ceros de la función de transferencia que adjunto?

No puedo encontrar esto en ningún libro.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 12, 2010)

¿Buscaste en el libro _Ingenieria de control moderna_ de Katsuhiko Ogata?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

En cuales buscaste?


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 12, 2010)

Busca en un libro que trate sobre los amplificadores operacionales, cualquiera te indicara la gráfica que buscas


----------



## jor1703 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola amigo Adolcor, trataré de ser lo más claro posible en la forma de graficar un diagrama de bode. Lo primero que se necesita es un papel semilogaritmico, de tal forma que la frecuencia se coloque en las abscisas (eje x, en escala logarítmica) y la magnitud en las ordenadas (eje y, en escala lineal). Debes tener en cuenta que en un análisis de respuesta en frecuencia como este, las frecuencias se deben espaciar ya sea por décadas u octavas; pero teniendo en cuenta que el rango de frecuencia de interés determina el la cantidad de ciclos logarítmicos que se requieren en la abscisa. (Te recomiendo también que la magnitud la expreses en dB, de esta forma tenemos la ventaja de convertir la multiplicación de magnitudes en sumas).




Los factores básicos de una función de transferencia son:

La ganancia del sistema K
Polos y Ceros dados por jω y 1/jω
Factores de 1er orden (1 + jωτ) y 1/(1 + jωτ)
Factores cuadráticos [1 + 2ξ( jω/ ωn)] y 1/ [1 + 2ξ( jω/ ωn)]
Si sabemos como reconocer estos factores en una función de transferencia H (jω), para poder graficarla.



Pasemos a describir cada una de las variables de cada factor:

K una constante de ganancia, se puede expresar en dB así: 20Log(K)
τ constante de tiempo RC
ξ factor de amortiguamiento
Procedimiento general para graficar:

Reescribimos la función de transferencia dada, basándonos en los factores básicos antes mencionados como un producto de factores.
Identificamos las frecuencias de corte de -3dB asociada a cada factor.
Dibuje las curvas asintóticas que se obtienen de los factores de la función de transferencia, cuidado de colocarla una después de la otra pero teniendo en cuenta su pendiente o caída (dB/deada o dB/octava).
Iniciaremos tu ejercicio dándole valores a C1, C2, R1 y R2 para simplificar los cálculos. Así C1=100uF, C2=47uF, R1=1KOhm y R2=10kOhm. Reemplazando en la función de transferencia:

H (jω) = jω / (jω0.1+1)(jω0.47+1)

Podemos observar que la funcionno necesita ser reescrita, porque los factores poseen la forma básica explicada anteriormente. Los factores que se ven por simple inspección son: jω, 1/(jω0.1+1) y 1/(jω0.47+1), donde el primero es un cero y los otros dos general dos polos. Identificando las frecuencias de corte tenemos:
jω=0, luego ω=o rad/seg
(jω0.1+1)=0, luego ω=-1/0.1=-10rad/seg (f=1.59Hz)
(jω0.47+1) =0, luego ω=-1/0.47=-2.12rad/seg (f=0.33Hz).

Hallando las magnitudes en dB tenemos: el sistema posee una ganancia unitaria, es decir K=1 o mejor K (dB)=0dB.

La magnitud para el segundo factor es: -20log√1+(ωτ)²=-20log√1+(10*0.1)²=
-3.01dB

La magnitud para el tercer factor se hace lo mismo que el anterior paso, resultado en -3.01dB para ω=-2.12rad/seg y τ=0.47.

Luego sobre el papel semilogarítmico trazamos cada uno de los factores obtenidos de la función de transferencia, buscando obtener la caída de la pendiente (rolloff) a partir de los -3dB que ya hallamos.
A continuación pongo los diagramas en papel semilogarítmico (archivo adjunto).

Las asíntotas aparecen al trazar los factores básicos, y la curva exacta se obtiene cuando suavizamos la esquina que se forma con las asíntotas.

La curva de abajo, es la gráfica de fase contra frecuencia.

También una década, para todas las gráficas aquí mostradas, es la separación en un factor de 10 entre dos frecuencias; ejemplo si f1 es la frecuencia de corte, entonces f2=10f1 es la frecuencia que le sigue a una década.

Otra cosa importante, la grafica para el cero jω, nos arroja la asíntota horizontal en 0dB de las graficas mostradas.

Luego, por ultimo, si observamos las graficas 1 y 2 vemos que tienen ambas una caída de 20dB/década. Por lo tanto como el polo dominante esta en ω=2.12rad/seg, es la primera que vemos en la figura 3 (color rojo punteada). Posteriormente, vemos la figura 2 ( dibujada en verde), pero con una caída de 40dB/década (20dB/dec +20dB/dec=40dB/dec).
espero haberte ayudadoBibliografia:Circuitos microelectronicos de RashidDispositivos Electronicos de Floyd
Ingenieria de control Moderno de Ogata


----------

